

Founder Rant: VC's Gloom Means Internet Entrepeneurs' Boon in 2009 - TedRheingold
http://blog.dogster.com/2008/10/10/frozen-vcs-will-be-a-boon-for-internet-entrepeneurs/

======
crxnamja
good shit ted!

------
davemc500hats
++

